# Fred Bear archery



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

My dad bought me a fred bear something, I can't remember in about 89 from cabelas right when the pse polaris was out, I know he paid around 100- 150 for it and I don't know what options they had back then I sold it along time ago and wnat to get one again.... thanx


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

It could have been a Fred Bear Whitetail Leadend that is my closest guest with the information given. I hope this can help you out in anyway.


----------

